
The Case for Reparations - mmhsieh
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/06/the-case-for-reparations/361631/
======
hereme888
Yes blacks come from a tough past, but the U.S. led the world in abolishing
slavery and re-integrating them in society.

What's more, the U.S. has spent hundreds of billions (maybe trillions) already
in programs and incentives for blacks over many decades.

No other country has spent so much effort and money on blacks already.

What blacks who are still in bad circumstances now need is to get away from
the places of bad influence, and move to places of better influence. Live in
the ghetto? Save to move elsewhere. Bad friends? Ditch them and find good
ones, etc.

